# Your favourite non professional bodybuilder physique



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Who is your non pro bodybuilding physique ?

mine is alister overeem think he looks amazing ,

no ****


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

overeems a beast. i reckon seid for me


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

In b4 zyzz and bans :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Chestbrah

Notsrs


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Everyone one on here says me,,im sick of it


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

Ultimate Warrior or Scott Steiner in their prime, machines. Not so much these days but both still in good nick for their ages.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

kali


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Will always be the ultimate for me...


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

Got to be the rock for me like.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Lorenzo Becker


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> kali


 Isn't Kali a competitive BBer now? Some physique that man has, so much mass yet v lean.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

RS86 said:


> Isn't Kali a competitive BBer now? Some physique that man has, so much mass yet v lean.


He won a show in the past.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Crazy-Northerner said:


> Got to be the rock for me like.
> 
> View attachment 135267


The Rock is a legend, really funny and motivating on facebook!


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

its a tie


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bobby khan for me


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

big, hairy, no abs, and i can die happy


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

Antoine Vaillant in the old days


----------



## Aguz (May 16, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> big, hairy, no abs, and i can die happy


Great physique, what's his name?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Isn't Kali a competitive BBer now? Some physique that man has, so much mass yet v lean.


Ah OK, Didn't know he went pro just knew he was an ex con and fking impressive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> Ah OK, Didn't know he went pro just knew he was an ex con and fking impressive.


 I'm not sure he is, I was just asking if he was lol. The vid of him training with Elliot Hulse is good and him doing muscle-ups is just mad.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Id Settle with a body like that


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


X2 for Derek


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Isn't Kali a competitive BBer now? Some physique that man has, so much mass yet v lean.


Great physique... natty too :whistling:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Imo this guy has a perfect physique. Forget about the big guys, I would love to have his body.

Always liked his physique (no-****) (maybe... ). :lol:


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Who is your non pro bodybuilding physique ?
> 
> mine is alister overeem think he looks amazing ,
> 
> no ****


overeem doesnt look half as impressive these days since the failed tests.


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

so not trying to indite s riot but why do i keep seeing "no ****" i think i will put that in a signature when i am allowed one :lol:

are people that concerned with being seen as admiring a male form for THOSE reasons ?


----------



## monetwothree (Aug 29, 2013)

oh wait No ****


----------



## focus_and_win (May 12, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> big, hairy, no abs, and i can die happy


quality that,whos that?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the way jeff monson looks... hes not very lean but the guy looks a unit


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Nohomo


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

No **** ? And that's the pic you chose. Bit tight in the crotch department for my liking. Hmm hmm. Just sayin,


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I like the way jeff monson looks... hes not very lean but the guy looks a unit
> 
> View attachment 135416
> View attachment 135417


yea looks like a nutter!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2013)

If I was to chose I would go for Poundstone's physique


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Jeff Seid.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Fuarknez said:


> Jeff Seid ( full ****).


We know :lol:


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Aguz said:


> Great physique, what's his name?


Vince Urbank


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> I like the way jeff monson looks... hes not very lean but the guy looks a unit
> 
> View attachment 135416
> View attachment 135417


Met this guy, quite a nice person considering he smashes people up for a living lol


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Met this guy, quite a nice person considering he smashes people up for a living lol


Lol most fighters are though, not sure why, maybe coz the let it all out in the ring.

Where did you see him ?


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> Lol most fighters are though, not sure why, maybe coz the let it all out in the ring.
> 
> Where did you see him ?


 At Kombat komplett 6 MMA in Germany. My mate had his first fight there. Few of us went down vip and he was there.

Here's my mate Jamie, this is his 3rd fight. The Germans wrote on their reviews "Jamie Lloyd a soldier who likes a scrap" lol


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

stoatman said:


> No **** ? And that's the pic you chose. Bit tight in the crotch department for my liking. Hmm hmm. Just sayin,


Was 'mirin his physique not his crotch


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

And/or


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Jojo, you know the second pic is my fave 

Defo Poundstone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Jojo, you know the second pic is my fave
> 
> Defo Poundstone.


Mine too. He's a beast!!


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> We know :lol:


 :lol:

Damn you!!


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

it's gotta be Richard Lupkes for me. The geezer was (and still is in his late 50's) a monster.

take a look:


----------

